# Overseas Police Clearance for Oz Citizenship.



## retrojit (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Trust you all doing well.

I'm perplexed and hope to get some good advice here.

I got my PR in mid 2010 but I moved to Perth in early 2012 for good. So essentially I was still in India for close to two years after getting my PR visa.

I applied for Citizenship recently and as understood they demanded PCC from overseas. As per process I applied for it at local Indian Consulate.

Now I had my test and interview done on Friday. The officer didn't accept the PCC issued by the consulate she advised me to get from local police of the area where I stayed before arriving here. I tried to make it clear that proper channel to get PCC is via Indian Consulate and they do full investigation and then only issue the Cert.

But she was not convinced and put my file in pending documents category. Now I'm totally confused. I asked my Dad to visit local police station but as expected Inspector there wasn't that helpful and is asking lot of questions. 

Wondering what is the way out? Will the local police cert on a normal plain paper with Hindi office seal will work or should I go to Consulate again for the help?

Thanks heaps,

Cheers
Jit


----------



## albertwilliam (Apr 20, 2016)

Even I one of my cousin has faced this problem. Let I ask how he came out of this problem.


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

Written and meaning


----------

